# After Halloween Mask Sale!! up to 40-55% OFF in stock masks



## BROTHERSCRYPT.COM (Aug 13, 2013)

We are cleaning out the crypt!! All in stock masks are 40-55% OFF!! 

http://www.brotherscrypt.com/AFTER-HALLOWEEN-SALE_c_101.html

We have limited numbers of each mask so they might be gone quickly. We will remove them once they are sold out.

I hope everyone had an awesome Halloween

Thanks


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

In for one, thank you.
FWIW their's was the best price (mask & shipping) today for that mask by 10% compared to other vendors.
Nice to see someone advertising a deal that is actually a deal.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Got a good deal on a Bella-Lugosi-as-Dracula mask for a future prop. Thanks!


----------

